

Facebook QR Codes Are Part Of Their Location Plans - duck
http://techcrunch.com/2010/03/19/facebook-qr-codes-location/

======
hartror
Am I the only one sus on the testing story they've spun as and explanation the
QR codes suddenly appearing then disappearing? Smells more like someone
deployed something they shouldn't have and a build-master at Facebook has been
briskly spanked and their root passwords taken away.

